# Cannot use some of the new features



## Undefeated Queen (Jul 26, 2007)

I cannot use the buddy list. When I try to add a person I get a message that says I don't have permission to access this feature.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 27, 2007)

And I can't get my countdown clock to work.

I click yes to display and save changes.....yet nothing happens.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumping for a reply.

*heeeellloooo.........any body there?*


----------



## Brinasia (Jul 27, 2007)

How do I get to the count down clock?


----------



## Puddles (Jul 27, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> How do I get to the count down clock?



 Under 'Edit Options' at the very bottom.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 27, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Under 'Edit Options' at the very bottom.



Try again please Puddles. I cleared it so you should be able to use it now.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 27, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Try again please Puddles. I cleared it so you should be able to use it now.





 Thanks Nikos. 

But when I tried changing it......it wouldn't let me. Oh well....I'll stick with this one. 

Thanks again for all you do.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 29, 2007)

My countdown doesnt work either.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 29, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:


> My countdown doesnt work either.



Try readding it now. It should work.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the buddy list feature. Unfortunately, now I can't read a thread or try to post one without getting logged out over and over again.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 29, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Try readding it now. It should work.


Thanks..still no dice.

Im not to  worried about it.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 31, 2007)

I figured it out. If you dont have anything in your signature your countdown wont show. As soon as I added something to my sig it showed up.


----------

